# Hello!



## Benton (May 12, 2010)

My name is John Benton, and as my signature reads, I'm an EA from Canyon Lodge #730 in Texas, hopefully to pass onto my Fellowcraft soon! My grandfather was a Mason, and while he died many years ago, I have only fond memories of him. (Still remember finding his apron after he passed, and I've been meaning to ask my mother what we did with his regalia.)

If you notice, yes, I was initiated some time ago and I'm still an EA. I'm a college student, and tend to be pretty busy during the year. Hope to get far ahead in my work this summer, at least through my FC as I already mentioned. 

I'm studying to be a Music Ed major. (I'm a percussionist/violinist specifically.) 

So far, I've found nothing but beauty in Masonry and wish I could spend more time in it. Everything I learn about it is either deeply fascinating (historically) or profoundly beautiful (the moral lessons and the work).

I've been doing a fair amount of lurking in the forums, reading, and learning, and have enjoyed being a reading part of the community thus far. Hope to see everyone around the forums more often in the future!

John


----------



## Raven (May 12, 2010)

Welcome to the boards, Brother John!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (May 13, 2010)

Welcome Brother John.

Welcome to Masonry & Welcome to Masons of Texas!!


----------



## PeterLT (May 13, 2010)

Nice to see you brother!


----------



## Blake Bowden (May 15, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Casey (May 21, 2010)

welcome brother!


----------



## JTM (May 21, 2010)

welcome to the forums.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 18, 2010)

Howdy Benton! 

Congrats on getting Raised to the Sublime Degree! 

Being a student myself, I know that was no small task. Good luck on your quest.


----------



## Benton (Aug 18, 2010)

Thank you! The brothers from my lodge, and a few guests from a local lodge (whom I know already) put on a good degree! Not that I have any real mark to judge it by, but I was impressed. It was, I think, my favorite of the three, and very beautifully done.  Certainly an honor, and it made all the anticipation worthwhile!


----------

